# New Orleans Hornets' David West making strides on his injured knee



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> New Orleans Hornets forward David West is continuing to rehabilitate his surgically repaired left knee at his offseason home in Raleigh, N.C., working five to six days per week, sometimes undergoing multiple sessions daily, West’s agent, Lance Young, said Wednesday.
> 
> West underwent surgery to repair the torn anterior cruciate ligament in his knee April 12, 19 days after injuring the knee in a game March 24 at Utah.
> 
> ...


Link


----------

